# Diesel Trouble Codes Containment Thread



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

This thread will be dedicated to trouble codes you have seen on your Diesel, and any resolution you may have found. I am starting this thread because I've been getting P205Bs over the last few days. Yay me...


*P205B* - I've thrown this code a couple times in the last few days. Figured I would start a thread on it since there is next to nothing on the internet about this code as it relates to the Cruze. Early signs point to it being a DEF heater issue.
I am running by the dealer tomorrow. I am fairly positive they will reset and tell me to come back if it comes again. Will update with Dealer remarks or actions.

*P1089* - Fuel Pressure low at idle. Tripped this code on startup one time. Could have been related to a loose ground cable on my battery.

*P0172 * - System running too rich. Use to throw this code a lot when the car was freshly tuned. Running rich is not a horrible thing in a motor, except it can decrease mileage. My original tuner turned off the code.


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

*P0133 *is an O2 sensor that upon testing, often includes replacing both the faulty O2 sensor and an EGR valve + mounting plate in order to achieve resolution.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Are the codes with a tune going to be different than codes without a tune? I would think that there should be 2 threads on this topic - codes thrown by those who are running stock and codes thrown by those who have tunes. I would think many of the codes that are thrown by those with tunes would not be relevant to those running stock due to different operational parameters. That being said, this thread is a great idea.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

the emissions wont enjoy the rich fuel mix


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

diesel said:


> Are the codes with a tune going to be different than codes without a tune? I would think that there should be 2 threads on this topic - codes thrown by those who are running stock and codes thrown by those who have tunes. I would think many of the codes that are thrown by those with tunes would not be relevant to those running stock due to different operational parameters. That being said, this thread is a great idea.


They should be the same.


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

A code is a code is a code. Tuning may or may not play a part in a code. If you get a code, you will want to see what other people experienced, whether they had a tune or not.

Dealer is keeping my car for the *P205B*. They have ordered a new DEF reservoir. The tech states this part is inside the DEF tank? I am going to question my Adviser more when the car is ready.


----------



## Scott M. (Apr 23, 2013)

here are some codes i have noticed.

P20EE scr nox efficiency below threshold
P2002 particulate bank 1 trap efficiency below threshold
P249E closed loop reductant control at limit flow too high
P229F nox sensor circuit / range performance bank 1 sensor 2 
P117D 
PO324
P24C6 particulate matter sensor heater. ( dealer changed sensor)


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

*P205B *resolved. Temperature sensor in the DEF reservoir was malfunctioning, reporting 170 degrees when actual temperature was 62. Not sure how the computer knows this was an issue, but the entire DEF reservoir was replaced.


----------



## Scott M. (Apr 23, 2013)

Danny5 said:


> *P205B *resolved. Temperature sensor in the DEF reservoir was malfunctioning, reporting 170 degrees when actual temperature was 62. Not sure how the computer knows this was an issue, but the entire DEF reservoir was replaced.



That's good to hear. DEF fluid can freeze. If the sensor is reading wrong it can cause all kinds of problems in a very sensitive system.


----------



## ChevyMgr (Oct 27, 2010)

revjpeterson said:


> *P0133 *is an O2 sensor that upon testing, often includes replacing both the faulty O2 sensor and an EGR valve + mounting plate in order to achieve resolution.


Techs have found that the most common cause of this code is unmetered air coming in from pcv heater at air intake. A new air intake is being released next quarter to permanently fix this issue.


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

ChevyMgr said:


> Techs have found that the most common cause of this code is unmetered air coming in from pcv heater at air intake. A new air intake is being released next quarter to permanently fix this issue.


Sounds like a positive development in solving one of these emissions issues. Glad they've made some progress on this. For now, the O2/EGR fix they did on mine seems to be holding up, but I'll know where to look if the code returns. Any idea which warranty this repair (in the event someone needs it) would fall under - powertrain, emissions, or just the 36k B2B warranty?


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

*P2463* - Diesel Particulate Filter is Full - Only a manual regen can clear this code.


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

Danny5 said:


> *P2463* - Diesel Particulate Filter is Full - Only a manual regen can clear this code.


Did it give you warning prior being full or is it just suddenly saying its "full"?


----------



## tractormechanic (Mar 8, 2015)

I am getting a P161A code. Can anyone help with what that is? 2014 Cruze diesel.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

tractormechanic said:


> I am getting a P161A code. Can anyone help with what that is? 2014 Cruze diesel.


Any trouble starting cold? Looks like it could be a glow plug error, but I am not 100% sure about that. How many miles on it?


----------



## tractormechanic (Mar 8, 2015)

31,000 miles. It was down to -10F and it took 2 trys to start. It cranked about 10 seconds before starting. What would be normal?


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

tractormechanic said:


> 31,000 miles. It was down to -10F and it took 2 trys to start. It cranked about 10 seconds before starting. What would be normal?


Here's what mine did at that temp:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KTUmnLrMGL8&feature=youtu.be


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

tractormechanic said:


> 31,000 miles. It was down to -10F and it took 2 trys to start. It cranked about 10 seconds before starting. What would be normal?


Yes it is


----------



## Barefeet (Jan 1, 2014)

CEL at 27k code DTCP11D7-00 NOX sensor, I had interrupted the re-gen cycle several times. The dealer cleared the code and it did not did not come back, however, he said I should replace it anyway since it is still under warranty. First time I've had this code.
The only other code was at 22k P11DC they found leaking air cleaner outlet duct.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

P069e and U0284

first is tripped by the fuel pressure control module reading something out of ordinary

second one is unknown

I have a hunch I might have negative battery cable-itis. I think I'm gonna take it in to have the cable replaced and the sticky steering addressed and see if any of those codes come back. They periodically clear themselves for awhile then return.

car drives great and remote start is not disabled with this code


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

KpaxFAQ said:


> P069e and U0284
> 
> first is tripped by the fuel pressure control module reading something out of ordinary
> 
> ...


"U" codes are most often network/communication related, and grill shutters have been known to trip that fuel module code (since it controls them). Putting the two together sounds like it could be an error with the modules communicating with each other that somehow relates to the grill shutters.


----------



## warloc (Dec 10, 2013)

I just tried remote start this am and most of us knows what the means CEL again. At 56K now and this must be my 10th CEL in just under 2 years. I get the P11D7 which is a calibration error code every now and then, reset it and may be fine for 10K, 5K or 20K no performance issue. This am I get a new one for me Yahoo, a P205B, possible DEF temp issue? it was 60 degrees this am so I reset the CEL and will see if it returns. Not a big fan of running to the dealer so I bought a scanner (the CTD should have came with one) so I can deal with it myself. If this is emissions related GM better stand behind this product and fix it. Lucky that all my CEL have not caused a performance problem.


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

warloc said:


> I just tried remote start this am and most of us knows what the means CEL again. At 56K now and this must be my 10th CEL in just under 2 years. I get the P11D7 which is a calibration error code every now and then, reset it and may be fine for 10K, 5K or 20K no performance issue. This am I get a new one for me Yahoo, a P205B, possible DEF temp issue? it was 60 degrees this am so I reset the CEL and will see if it returns. Not a big fan of running to the dealer so I bought a scanner (the CTD should have came with one) so I can deal with it myself. If this is emissions related GM better stand behind this product and fix it. Lucky that all my CEL have not caused a performance problem.


That's one feature I love about my mid-2000s Chrysler products. If there's a CEL, I just have to cycle the key 5 times, and the codes pop up on the digital odometer display - no scanner needed. Extremely convenient. Several times after doing work under the hood, I've forgotten to reinstall an electrical connector, and it made it very easy to quickly identify which one, correct it, and get on with things.


----------



## Classy56 (Jul 16, 2014)

P20E2=EGT#2 replaced
Now I have P2E4 popping up every 100 miles or so. still love the car just keep the OBDII scan tool in glove box.


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

P21DD (at 49,500 miles) - Emission Reductant Tank Heating System. Replaced DEF Tank Heater (this was the whole assembly) on 7/20/15 . This work WAS covered under warranty.


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

ChevyMgr said:


> Techs have found that the most common cause of this code is unmetered air coming in from pcv heater at air intake. A new air intake is being released next quarter to permanently fix this issue.


Did this ever happen?? We are coming up on almost a year now.


----------



## CTD Lineman (Nov 18, 2014)

Do you mean p20e4


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

CTD Lineman said:


> Do you mean p20e4


Me? If so, No. The code was P21DD (on my ultragauge and whatever the dealership uses). There are a lot of parts in the DEF heating system. I'm guessing they all have a separate code for when they go bad. They funny thing is, so far it doesn't look like you can replace individual parts. The "fix" seems to be replacing the whole assembly.


----------



## warloc (Dec 10, 2013)

How many miles are on your car? Second time for a P205B CEL and at 56K not sure if DEF tank is an emissions warranty beyond the 36mo basic. Did they tell you the cost of DEF unit replacement?


----------



## janez24 (May 3, 2015)

Our Cruze did this yesterday with no warning. We bought anew 2014 about 3 months ago and it has 3,800 miles on it. Just returned from a 300 mile trip and when we started it the next morning it said diesel particulate full keep driving. It then Immediately went on to say reduced engine power with the check engine light on. Of course this happened on a Saturday evening and my wife needs the car for her twenty mile trip to work on Monday. Two questions . Will it be okay for her to use it to go to work and what needs done to fix it properly? Onstar said it has a P2463 code. 
Thanks,
Tim


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

janez24 said:


> Our Cruze did this yesterday with no warning. We bought anew 2014 about 3 months ago and it has 3,800 miles on it. Just returned from a 300 mile trip and when we started it the next morning it said diesel particulate full keep driving. It then Immediately went on to say reduced engine power with the check engine light on. Of course this happened on a Saturday evening and my wife needs the car for her twenty mile trip to work on Monday. Two questions . Will it be okay for her to use it to go to work and what needs done to fix it properly? Onstar said it has a P2463 code.
> Thanks,
> Tim


When this happened to me, I drove it to the dealer for a manual regen. Most likely 40 miles will not hurt anything, but power will be reduced. I posted a couple threads earlier on the topic of DPF Full but here is one that may be useful for you moving forward

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/64-c...l-discussion/126738-dpf-full-how-prevent.html


----------



## janez24 (May 3, 2015)

Thank you Diesel for your help. Could it be caused by sitting on the lot for a year?


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

warloc said:


> How many miles are on your car? Second time for a P205B CEL and at 56K not sure if DEF tank is an emissions warranty beyond the 36mo basic. Did they tell you the cost of DEF unit replacement?


We have different codes, but it looks like (as mentioned above) they all deal with the DEF tank. My fix was covered under warranty. The service records did not indicate which one. I'm guessing emissions, because I was well over 36k at the time. They did not give me a price, but I was doing my own research because one other member ended up paying for this out of pocket. I think he stated it was $400-$500. I'm at 52k now and so far so good.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

janez24 said:


> Thank you Diesel for your help. Could it be caused by sitting on the lot for a year?


I don't think sitting would do it, but starting and stopping without a whole lot of driving in between could definitely do it.


----------



## acanesse (Dec 10, 2015)

Was this not covered in the warrenty? and which warrenty would it fall under @ how many miles? I got my reduced engine light about a week ago followed with the (2) P21DD code and another for diesel particle filter soot. so did they end up replacing the whole DEF tank assembly? Ive been driving it due to fiances and not being able to have it checked out by chevy, any guidance would be amazing. Thanks.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

acanesse said:


> Was this not covered in the warrenty? and which warrenty would it fall under @ how many miles? I got my reduced engine light about a week ago followed with the (2) P21DD code and another for diesel particle filter soot. so did they end up replacing the whole DEF tank assembly? Ive been driving it due to fiances and not being able to have it checked out by chevy, any guidance would be amazing. Thanks.


Mine had 115K miles on it when it happened the first time, way past warranty. It needed a manual regen. I posted a bunch more about the 30 second window in another thread. Still on original DPF at 146K miles. Unfortunately, there's no way to tell you are in the 30 second window without a gauge like the scangauge. I posted another reply to you on another thread.


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

*P20E4* - Lot's of posts stating that this is EGT Sensor #3. Anybody have a part number? Found a couple different ones on GMParts Direct, as expected.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Danny5 said:


> *P20E4* - Lot's of posts stating that this is EGT Sensor #3. Anybody have a part number? Found a couple different ones on GMParts Direct, as expected.


IIRC, this code requires further diagnostics to determine if it's sensor #2 or sensor #3.


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

Danny5 said:


> *P20E4* - Lot's of posts stating that this is EGT Sensor #3. Anybody have a part number? Found a couple different ones on GMParts Direct, as expected.





diesel said:


> IIRC, this code requires further diagnostics to determine if it's sensor #2 or sensor #3.


It sounds like it does require additional testing. However, if you're outside of B2B warranty and you can DIY the sensor replacement, but you can't do the testing DIY to determine if it's #2 or #3, you'd be better off replacing them both yourself than spending the labor for the dealer diagnosis. A second sensor at $50 is a lot cheaper than an hour of labor at the dealer. 

As far as part numbers go, there is a thread at http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/201-...-diesel-emissions-sensor-number-location.html detailing the sensors and their part numbers. Some have had work orders from the dealer that indicate that the part numbers for #2 and #3 are the opposite of what is listed there though. The part numbers listed in the thread are according to the Rockauto.com catalog descriptions.


----------



## TexasSilhouette (Jan 9, 2017)

P229E - NOx Sensor 2 bank 1 Circuit Malfunction. Physical damage to the wiring between the sensor and module probable cause.

Sent from my LG-US996 using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasSilhouette (Jan 9, 2017)

P229E NOx Sensor 2, Bank 1 Circuit Malfunction. Physical damage to wiring between sensor and module probable cause.

Sent from my LG-US996 using Tapatalk


----------

